# Purchasing this week...



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

So in have read all the reviews and know the pros and cons of this tablet.. wifi isn't bad for me since I tether in a 600sqft apt. And use GPS in my phone only.

What I am asking is are you who purchased this tablet happy with it (beside the wifi and GPS)?

I would Like to hear comments before I drop 500+ dollars.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xtinction (Jul 18, 2011)

I went with a Toshiba first and then this came out. Toshiba went back and I got this and have not looked back since. I have not had any problems with my WIFI and I live in a 1900 sq ft house. Tried the GPS and it locked right on. And all before the latest update came out. I don't know if I got lucky and got a good one or some people just got a bad batch. In all I don't think you will regret it.


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my first tablet.

Other than occasionally wishing the wifi was a bit stronger, I love it. I'm annoyed I didn't get a tablet sooner, but at the same time very happy I waited until this one was released; I'm just not sure any other tablets would really have worked so well for me.

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

My gps doesn't work at all but I love everything else. I use my phone for gps anyway.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm torn between getting it and not.. I probably wont use BT on it much but just knowing it doesn't get along with wifi is kinda a downer.. And for 500 I want a tab that works as it should

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I was going to wait for the next tf but went ahead and pulled the trigger yesterday. 
(After I found one in stock)

So far so great. Updated to the newest firmware and have had zero issues. This is my second tablet, first was the original transformer, and I am glad I did it.

GPS locked right a way and showed me in my dinette instead of my family room. I think that's great.

Wifi has not been an issue in 2400 sq ft two story home.

Have no need for Bluetooth on a tablet as of yet so I can't comment to that.

Also no light bleed at all.

I know some have had various problems but I am problem free so far.

Sent through mental telepathy.


----------



## Boostin82 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hoping to purchase one as well! Been having trouble finding one in stock tho..


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I picked one up and have been completely content with it.


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had it three weeks now and love it. No problems with WIFI or GPS. Can't wait till we get some custom ROMS for this bad boy.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I been really iffy about buying. I had one on preorder for two weeks before CES and we all know what happen there. I cancelled and decided to wait till may or june to see the 700 model come out and throw down 600. But I sold my laptop in anticipation of the TF201 and after hearing about the wireless signal issue it really made think twice. I just feel like if I am going to throw 500 plus tax everything that it says it does should work like it should work. So either i get the TF300 or TF700. Hopefully sooner cause it so hard not having something in middle between my phone and desktop LOL


----------



## Jasonlee1 (Oct 10, 2011)

More than content with mine, intact I'm in love

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## dorianteal (Jul 29, 2011)

I am very happy with my Prime. I generally have 2 bars of wifi if im not in the room with the router. Wifi has never cut out, and never kept me from doing something I wzs trying to do. 
If you have a phone, you wont use this as a gps. I dont get gps inside, but this doesn't bother me.
This tablet has already exceeded my expectations, from typing lesson plans on long car trips to reliving Mario 64 with a PS3 controller. (bt/wifi works fine for me)
I say buy now before quad core tablets are old news. Good Luck!


----------



## Jasonlee1 (Oct 10, 2011)

dorianteal said:


> I am very happy with my Prime. I generally have 2 bars of wifi if im not in the room with the router. Wifi has never cut out, and never kept me from doing something I wzs trying to do.
> If you have a phone, you wont use this as a gps. I dont get gps inside, but this doesn't bother me.
> This tablet has already exceeded my expectations, from typing lesson plans on long car trips to reliving Mario 64 with a PS3 controller. (bt/wifi works fine for me)
> I say buy now before quad core tablets are old news. Good Luck!


How do u get the ps3 controller to hook up via Bluetooth?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

So did you end up buying it? content with it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Boostin82 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine comes in on Tuesday! So stoked~


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> So did you end up buying it? content with it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Went to purchase and it was sold







waiting for another to come in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

anyone know what store that has the best return policy I really want to buy it get a good one wifi strength is really a priority to me GPS not so much but if I'm going to throw 500 into it then it is important I'm thinking about waiting until MWC to see what Asus announces

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

New egg has some I think I bought the last 32gig gray though and I had hood experiences with their return policy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

malac0da said:


> New egg has some I think I bought the last 32gig gray though and I had hood experiences with their return policy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


hood experiences lol jk i know what you mean

update newegg are out of stock







I hope I get a tablet soon


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

havi007 said:


> hood experiences lol jk i know what you mean
> 
> update newegg are out of stock I hope I get a tablet soon


Lol I don't know why but I make a lot of mistakes with this nexus...a lot more then I did with my Droid x. I think its because I'm not used to the bigger screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

malac0da said:


> Lol I don't know why but I make a lot of mistakes with this nexus...a lot more then I did with my Droid x. I think its because I'm not used to the bigger screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


same here I came from a fascinate to this, (the fascinate was a temp phone I originally had the first droid)


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

newegg has them in stock now


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

GOD I cant decide to hold off or pull the trigger and get it


----------



## smokeelaa (Aug 10, 2011)

Got mine this past weekend at Gamestop.

This is my first tablet and I can say I am extremely happy with my purchase.

Pros:

Battery - I have been using it pretty heavily since I purchased and average about 10-12 hours before I need to re-charge.

Speed - Being my first tablet (other than playing with an iPad for a couple of weeks at work), I don't have much frame for comparison. However, I can say that I have not seen much lag. Specifically, the only time I have seem any lag at all was when I was running some Flash games.

Cons:

Speaker - Already stated in press reviews, but worth noting that the speaker placement is not optimal.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

pulled the trigger ordered it next day and rush


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

havi007 said:


> pulled the trigger ordered it next day and rush


I get mine tomorrow I'm so excited I must have checked the tracking like 20 times lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

bought mine last night at GameStop. picked up the keyboard dock at Office Depot.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

malac0da said:


> I get mine tomorrow I'm so excited I must have checked the tracking like 20 times lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


same here hoping it gets here tomorrow but it still says charged


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

just got it wifi check gps check this is all before updates too. My battery came in at 15 percent so I need to charge it before I can install them.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

havi007 said:


> just got it wifi check gps check this is all before updates too. My battery came in at 15 percent so I need to charge it before I can install them.


 what's your serial start out with? New batch? hopefully

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gps doesn't work at all I am close to the window of the store I work nothing.







sorry bout my last post I forgot that maps was using my wifi and not GPS. Oh well I have a galaxy nexus always for GPS so its not that bad wifi no issues at all everything works great

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## bevreglett (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm quite happy with my prime this was a gift , from my hubby kevin johnson thank's hun i dont see any issues with it at all still learning how to use and also purchase the dock no screencrack here . simply great thanks asus for giving back what consumer's have giving u


----------

